# Fishing is holding steady



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been so busy(Lazy) that I have not taking any pictures this year but had a few sent to me this week and thought I would share them. I have been fishing everywhere lately. From Panama City to Mobile. There seems to be little areas of fish and some areas with very few fish. I have not really seen any reason or pattern to them. I have been fishing everything from 150 foot to 360 foot. Mostly live bait, cigar minnows and a few hard tails. I just go and hit as many places as I can till I find them and then work that area hard. Bait fishing has been about as hard as the bottom fishing lately. Some days its easy and some days it almost impossible. Everyone watch out for all these summer storms out there and watch out for each other. Good luck, be safe and God Bless everyone. Please don't stone me but some of the pictures are from July and some from this weekend. Some from Florida waters and some from Alabama waters. Trust me, if they were not legal, I would not be posting them on the net. See everyone on the water soon. I'm usually standing by on Channel 68. Give me a shout, would love to hear from some of you. 

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)758-2165 Cell
(850)699-9100 Hm/Office


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*More Pics*

just a few more


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Did ya get a weight on that donkey?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Geez. They just keep getting bigger and bigger ! Very nice.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Those are monsters!! I'd have to buy a bigger freezer after cleaning one of those big boys. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's ridiculous, great report and pics as usual capt!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

good-googly Miss Moogly...can you put me on one that big to SHOOT!! (Spearfishing):notworthy:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

As usual great post and pics! Your customers always have the face aching smiles when they pose with the catch.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Is the second pic the 16 lb scamp I heard one of your guys brought up? That thing is a stud.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome report Delynn!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

WAReilly said:


> Is the second pic the 16 lb scamp I heard one of your guys brought up? That thing is a stud.


That looks like a whole lot more than 16 lbs! I'll 2x on the stud!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the very nice comments. I am truely blessed to fish with some of the very best people in the world. Curtainly not clients, but freinds. The scamp was 18.8 lbs. I think the aj was around the one tub mark(100 lbs) maybe a tad more. We only had a 50 lb scale and that was not even close to weighting him. I really should get some good scales but they stop growing once you weight them. You know us fishermen and our stories. They get bigger every year.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job Capt Delynn! You never disappoint. I can't wait until our next trip.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Busting that a$$


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking at the pic of the AJ...I am just glad it was not me on the rod.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I've caught an 80lb that Beast will go a hundred all day.
Awesome catch! What gear was he hung on?

I had a great boats for 15 years. I've now figured it will be cheaper to pay a good fisherman like you to take me out. 

I'll try to catch you when the weather cools off


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fish Delynn. Good to see someone's out there having success. Pretty grade as usual. I'd love to box a few scamp like that. Keep up the hard work.


----------

